# netatalk and ntpd



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello!

Reading and/or writing to an afp (netatalk) share produces CPU load not only on afpd but also on ntpd. The load on ntpd seems to be proportional to the sum of the load of all afpd's. For example, on a 4 core machine, I saw the CPU load of ntpd coming up as high as 26 %, while 2 afpd processes went up to 13 % each.

I have installed the latest netatalk-2.1.4,1 from FresBSD ports, all other installed ports are up-to-date, ntpd is the original, that came with the installed FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE (GENERIC) #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010.

I don't know whether this is a known behavior or an issue, perhaps a mis-configuration on my site. I searched in the forum and in the internet on this with no results. Many thanks for any insights.

Best regards

Rolf


----------

